# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  اكسسوارات للشعر

## الوردة الاردنية

يتبع

----------


## الوردة الاردنية



----------


## اليتيم العماني

اكسسورات تزيد من حلاوة حواء , تجعلها كالوردة البانعة .

----------


## (dodo)

مممممممم حلوين 
ييسلمو يا وردة

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

شكرا للمرور 
اليتيم ودودو

----------

